# Finally got my ship date



## ZanderPommo (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, for those of you who dont know this, I am leaving Febuary 19th for Fort Benning Georgia for 17 weeks OSUT as an active duty 11X soon to be an 11Bravo (Infantry), on a 4 year contract, where I will attend airborne school and then hopefully RASP. I was lucky enough to score 95 on the ASVAB which helped me grap an airborne slot. I will be entering OSUT as an E-3.   

   I wanted make this post because I know there are a few people whove been trying to contact me over the past few weeks, and my responses have been somewhere between spotty and non-existant. I appreciate your patience, Ive been very busy with the enlistment process and the future soldier training program, an will continue to be. All trades Im currently involved in WILL be completed well within the given deadlines, again Im sorry for the lack of communication. I also may sell some of my inventory soon so my parents are left with a bit more space, just excess blanks and things to that effect, since I will have little opportunity to use them much for awhile.
Thanks all
Alex


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 9, 2012)

Outstanding Hero!!!   Going Air Born, Yah you be one hard core *Bleep Bleep* 
Don't bother to making Family Proud, just make yourself Proud.  
Also a bit of advice I give any recruit..  The Drill Sgt's are there just to Train you.  They will get in your face. (or at least they use to in my day) they will call you every thing in the book and then some, but it is never Personal.  They don't care about you beyond getting you trained so you don't come back on a CMH...  (Coffin with Metal Handles)  

Some others will think I am being harsh.  No I am just prepping you for a time in your life that you will look back upon fondly. 
Also one last thing.
Welcome to Army.  and don't ever tick of the guys who fix your weapons.  


Drew Arndts
Spc. 4 US Army ETS
Small Arms, Towed Artillery Repairer


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 9, 2012)

Great our armed forces need good MEN.............good luck. You are going to Ga. at the right time of year better now than in August....May God bless...


----------



## Old Lar (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations on your enlistment and thanks in advance for serving your country!


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations!!! and thank you for your service to our country.  

Take care of yourself and please drop by IAP whenever you get a chance to give us an update on how things are going for you.

Jim Smith


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for your service and good luck to you.


----------



## Monty (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations. It will be hard work, but definitely worth it. The experience you gain in that time will be invaluable and serve you well for your lifetime. 
Thank you for serving.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations and thank you for your commitment to the country.  Hooah!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you all, and thank you for the advice Specialist!


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats on whatever you said!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Nov 9, 2012)

nativewooder said:


> Congrats on whatever you said!



Im sorry, essentially that translates into Army Infantry, active (as opposed to reserve) and Ill be jumping out of some perfectly good planes as well.

And thank you


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 9, 2012)

ZanderPommo said:


> Well, for those of you who dont know this, I am leaving Febuary 19th for Fort Benning Georgia for 17 weeks OSUT as an active duty 11X soon to be an 11Bravo (Infantry), on a 4 year contract, where I will attend airborne school and then hopefully RASP. I was lucky enough to score 95 on the ASVAB which helped me grap an airborne slot. I will be entering OSUT as an E-3.
> 
> I wanted make this post because I know there are a few people whove been trying to contact me over the past few weeks, and my responses have been somewhere between spotty and non-existant. I appreciate your patience, Ive been very busy with the enlistment process and the future soldier training program, an will continue to be. All trades Im currently involved in WILL be completed well within the given deadlines, again Im sorry for the lack of communication. I also may sell some of my inventory soon so my parents are left with a bit more space, just excess blanks and things to that effect, since I will have little opportunity to use them much for awhile.
> Thanks all
> Alex



Alex:  Congratulations and thanks for your service!


----------



## fiferb (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome, brother! I did OSUT at Benning and Airborne, too. I was 11C. Best of luck and thanks for agreeing to serve.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good for you!!! What a change - in recruitment.....

In 1955 I joined the Navy - I decided to enlist on September 11, signed up on the 12th and was promised an electronics field rating, took my physical on about the 15th and arrived at boot camp on the 26th.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations. Thank you for your service.


----------



## rstought (Nov 9, 2012)

Ah, 11B...Queen of Battle...I also did OSUT at Benning and Airborne, too (as an 11B). It won't seem like it at the time, but when you look back on it later on, you'll see that you were probably having more fun than humans should be allowed to have (indeed, you will probably feel that way about your entire Army career, however long it may last...). Take care of those knees, though - in jump school, they are going to make them bend in about 30 directions that Mother Nature never intended them to bend...


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations. Remember 2 things, luck is when preparation meets opportunity, and the more you sweat in training the less you bleed in combat.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 9, 2012)

Oorah!! Time of your life!! I spent 21 years ending up as a Lt Cmndr...very retired...and the last 6 of that on CVN 72. My son is a LCpl in of all places, MCB Honolulu. After your hitch, you get free lunch at Applebees on Veterans Day!! NOW DROP AND GIVE MY FIFTY YOU MAGGOT!!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Good for you!!! What a change - in recruitment.....
> 
> In 1955 I joined the Navy - I decided to enlist on September 11, signed up on the 12th and was promised an electronics field rating, took my physical on about the 15th and arrived at boot camp on the 26th.



They offered me a date of the 13th of this month, a mere week after my enlistment, but I have to finish this semester of school. It was getting into the army that was the har part haha


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations Alex!!

Thank you for your service to our country!!


----------



## asyler (Nov 9, 2012)

thank you!! hope all goes well for you.


----------



## AnachitlPut (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats and Meabey your end up with a pen for troops or whatever they call it.  Good luck!


----------



## jimofsanston (Nov 9, 2012)

Zander good luck. My son is also in the process of joining the Army. He wants to be a Ranger. He scored pretty high on his ASVAB. But he has to finish high school. But will be leaving for boot camp sometime in the summer. Family tradition Army. My brother spoke with him the other day and told him that he hopes he does not get a drill sargent that went thru his boot camp ( He was a hard drill sargent). But then again it may help him . Good luck and god be with you. Thank you for serving.


----------



## wolftat (Nov 9, 2012)

Good choice, good luck, and stay safe.
 Semper Fi


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 17, 2017)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeell

How've Yall Been?!?!?!?


Long Time no IAP


----------



## thewishman (May 17, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 17, 2017)

ZanderPommo said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeell
> 
> How've Yall Been?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



SOSDD!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 18, 2017)

I missed you hooligans.
Finally got out of Active duty and settled with my wife and daughter in WA state. 

I've missed penturning and woodworking in general quite a bit. I'm hoping to buy a house late this year, and I'm having my folks drive the contents up in a Uhaul as soon as that happens. I really missed it and miss this forum. I met a lot of good people here, in person and online, who gave me a wealth of information far greater than I could have gained elsewhere.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 21, 2017)

*Wow*

Has it really been 5 years....doesn't seem that long since you were here.


----------

